# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  I bought a new title and after a day it just changed back to Contributor

## Loteeh

I bought a new title and after a day it just changed back to Contributor. I had a title "Game Master"

----------


## Loteeh

Can i get the cash//title back ?

----------


## Ket

checking into this.

----------


## Loteeh

So do you think that I can get the money or title back ?

----------


## Apoc

What was the title you bought?

Edit: nvm. Fixing the issue now

----------


## Loteeh

Is it fixed? How can I set it?

----------


## KuRIoS

send me a pm and i will fix it for you

----------

